# مشروع تخرج عن المساحات الخضراء كاملا هنا



## امير ضهير (28 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اعتذر عن الانقطاع

مشروع اليوم هو مشروع تخرج عن المساحات الخضراء كاملا 
واشكر الاخوة الذين ارسلوا البحث لنشره واتمنى لهم التوفيق





كلمة السر لفك الضغط هي : omranet.com





حجم البحث 4.6 ميجا وكلمة السر فتح الملفات omranet.com

الجزء الاول
http://rapidshare.com/files/65488782/part1.rar.html

الجزء الثاني 
http://rapidshare.com/files/65490009/part2.rar.html

ولمن يواجهه مشكلة مع الرابيد شير رفعت الملفات على سيرفر الموقع لفترة محدودة وهاي هي الروابط

http://omranet.com/rapidleech/part1.rar

http://omranet.com/rapidleech/part2.rar



 لزيارة الموضوع على المجمع من هنا 

http://omranet.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1918#post1918​


----------



## حاتم مطر (28 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر ليك
وموفق دوم دوم دوم


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (28 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم أخي العزيز أمير ظهير على هذه المشاركة القيمة، وهي أمر ليس بجديد عليكم، فقد عودتمونا دائما على تقديم الأفضل.


----------



## alaanabil (28 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على المشاركة القيمه
وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## امير ضهير (28 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخوة الكرام حاتم مطر والاخ alaanabil اشكر لكم مروركم واتمنى لكما التوفيق 

عزيزي جمال اشكر لك مرورك وطيب كلماتك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معماريه مبدعه (28 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرررررررررررا جزيلا على هالهدية الرائعه


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جارى التحميل و شكراً على المشاركة الحلوة


----------



## امير ضهير (29 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخت الفاضلة معمارية مبدعة والاخ الكريم بيشوى مهندس معمارى

اشكر لكما مروركما واتمنى لكما التوفيق


----------



## baibah (29 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## امير ضهير (29 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي baibah 

اهلا بك


----------



## م.علي النعيمي (29 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## امير ضهير (30 أكتوبر 2007)

وفيك بارك اخي م. علي النعيمي

واهلا بك


----------



## الافضل المبتكرين (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرك لك و لجهودك القيمة


----------



## امير ضهير (30 أكتوبر 2007)

الافضل المبتكرين قال:


> شكرك لك و لجهودك القيمة



تحية لك اخي الفاضل 
للامانه العلمية ولحفظ العمل لاصحابه اود ان اوضح نقطة 

البحث مقدم من قِبل المهندس محمد ابو ربيع من الاردن وكمال ......من الجزائر وكان البحث لنيل شهادة مهندس دولة في تسيير المدينه واشرف على البحث الاستاذ الدكتور / عميش علاوة 

واعتذر عن تأخري في ايضاح هذه النقطة لاني نسيت ارفاقها مع مجلد البحث وذكرني احد الاخوة بارك الله فيه وفيكم


----------



## صلاح أبو محمد (30 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## امير ضهير (30 أكتوبر 2007)

صلاح أبو محمد قال:


> مشكور وبارك الله بيك وبانتظار المزيد



حياك الله اخي ابو محمد 

وفيك بارك


----------



## معماريه مبتدئه (2 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك و لجهودك القيمة


----------



## عصام الدين ربيع (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*ثري دي لايف للمجسمات*

3D Life Maquette
 ثري دي لايف للمجسمات
الساده
الطلبه والمعماريون
نتشرف ان نعلن عن
استعدادنا لتنفيذ مجسمات أعمالكم
باقل التكاليف وافضل الخامات وادق طرق التنفيذ
مع تحياتنا
3D Life Maquette
esdlive
@
yahoo & hotmail
0020109494489​


----------



## J l j J j (6 نوفمبر 2007)

؟يعطيك العافية


----------



## امير ضهير (9 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخت الفاضلة معمارية مبتدئة واخونا J l j J j وعصام اشكركم على المرور


----------



## فؤاد لعجال (13 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووورين على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## م.نهيل (6 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيييييييييييييييك وجزالك كل خير ...البحث كتير مفيد


----------

